# Nube questions on Vienna Ensemble Pro



## HBStudio1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi,

I have some nube questions on Vienna Ensemble Pro.

I recently wanted to dabble with orchestral capabilities in my DAW and investigations led me to the Vienna Libraries and the Vienna Ensemble Pro / Epic Orchestra 2 deal. I was totally unaware of the server capabilities of VEP before now and after investigating more, I see some real advantages to using it with my DAW. My questions are more about using "non orchestral" plug ins such as EQ, Compressor, or pitch correction verses "orchestral" plug ins with VEP in my DAW (presently Studio One 4 Pro).

I assume I need to have separate instances of each plug in set up on VEP for each instance I have in the DAW. For example, if I add an EQ plug in to one channel and then add another instance to a second channel, I will need two instances running in VEP (plus the appropriate channels in VEP). Or can a single instance be used across multiple channels in the DAW?

Is anyone used VEP with pitch correction software like Melodyne or Vocalign?

Since I am looking at probably putting together a VEP server, the last question is really broad and know the answer probably does not exist, but here goes. Is there any recommended server builds that folks are using that work well with VEP and don't break the bank (from places like NewEgg or Amazon)? I see that most folks say CPU speed is first and then mucho memory, but that seems to be for folks wanting to run huge string libraries and my needs will be with maybe 50 or less DAW channels running maybe 3 plug ins.

Thanks for reading and any feedback from the experts!

h


----------



## Divico (Mar 31, 2019)

Run mixing plugins in your DAW. Using VEP for this doesnt make too much srnse. As to the server, there is a gear section for this topic right here in the forum


----------

